# Weight Limit for CAAD8 Riders?



## SethG (May 2, 2006)

I've seen it said in this forum that the CAAD8 has an upper weight limit for riders. I purchased an R700 in April, and no one at my LBS said anything about it. Nor is it mentioned in the manual.

Is it true? An what's the limit, if it exists?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

I would think a CAAD frame could hold more than most wheel sets. Just a guess.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I think Cannondale explicitly states that they do not have a weight limit for their frames.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

I've never known Cannondale to have a weight limit for an aluminum frame. In fact, the cutom MTB frame they made for Shaqulle O'Neal is considered to be indestrutable. (Referenceing a Bicycling Mag article I read once on C'dale frame testing.)


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

s2ktaxi said:


> I think Cannondale explicitly states that they do not have a weight limit for their frames.



They do.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw this for the SystemSix - maybe it does not apply to other frames...


WARRANTY
Lifetime frame warranty for the original owner. And unlike road frames by other manufacturers, Cannondale imposes no weight limitations for our frame's rider.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*got it*



s2ktaxi said:


> I saw this for the SystemSix - maybe it does not apply to other frames...
> 
> 
> WARRANTY
> Lifetime frame warranty for the original owner. And unlike road frames by other manufacturers, Cannondale imposes no weight limitations for our frame's rider.


I believe that applies to all of their frames.


----------

